# xpand append



## shining (2. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gern an eine Datei etwas anhängen. Im I-net findet man, dass dies durch die Option append geschieht. Da nur bei einer bestimmten Datei angehängt werden soll möchte ich das nicht in meine workflow-Datei mit aufnehmen. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Option beim Aufruf von «FILE test.txt» zu setzen oder im workflow die Option für eine bestimmte Datei zu setzen? 
Z.B. so etwas in der Art wie  «FILE test.txt append="true"».

Danke für eure Hilfe

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Gast2 (5. Sep 2011)

Jap kannst du...

Im workflow file 

```
<component class="org.eclipse.xpand2.Generator" skipOnErrors="true">
			
		<globalVarDef name="append" value="true" />
```

Dann bruachst du eine *.ext z.B. Properties.ext


```
private String Append():
	GLOBALVAR append;

cached boolean isAppend() :
	!isEmpty(Append()) && Append() == "true"

boolean isEmpty(String item):
	(item == null || item == "");
```

Und dann halt in deiner xpt verwenden

```
«isAppend()»
```


----------



## Gast2 (5. Sep 2011)

btw. gibt es schon viele templates von fornax zum runterladen oder mit maven zum einbinden.


----------



## shining (5. Sep 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wie setzte ich jetzt die append-Variable? Ich möchte ja nur ein einer Stelle anhängen. Ansonsten
sollte sie false sein. Wie sieht dann ein Aufruf von File auf wenn ich anhängen möchte?

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Gast2 (6. Sep 2011)

shining hat gesagt.:


> Wie setzte ich jetzt die append-Variable? Ich möchte ja nur ein einer Stelle anhängen. Ansonsten
> sollte sie false sein.



???:L versteh ich nicht...


----------



## shining (6. Sep 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich will etwas an eine Datei anhängen. Das soll aber nur an einer Stelle geschehen, ansonsten sollen die Dateien bei der Generierung überschrieben werden(wie wenn die Option append=false ist).
In die Dateien schreibe ich immer mit, dabei werden die Daten bis auf die PROTECTED REGIONS überschrieben:

```
«File dateiname»
// Daten/Code
«ENDFILE»
```
Wie soll ich das machen wenn ich an einer Stelle nur ein Datum an eine Datei anhängen will?


----------



## Gast2 (6. Sep 2011)

Mhm keine Ahnung geht wohl nur für den ganzen workflow.
Check / Xtend / Xpand Reference
Schreib mal ins eclipse Forum. Oder mach einen 2ten workflow.


----------

